# Nigerian dwarf doeling



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

My doe kidded right on the day that she was due. I noticed a bit of goop yesterday but she was otherwise acting her normal self. This morning she had a beautiful doeling.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She is BEAUTIFUL! :lovey: Congratulations!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats, she's adorable!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

What a beauty!!


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

I want her!!! Want to make a road trip to Ohio????

Just kidding....kinda

Congradulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I am so happy with the doeling. Looks very sImilar to her sire camanna OMF blue cameo collage. Her dam also looks like her sire poppy patch WL moondoggie. I was so expecting a boy but since it's a girl I get to keep her.yay.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is so cute!!! Congrats


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Adorable congrats!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Update on this doeling. About five weeks.

Sorry about beIng upside down


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Ive never seen a spider goat before. Must be some magical spots


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She is so cute!!!


----------



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

Cute kid!


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol spider goats


----------

